# Smallest case that supports Gigabyte H97 D3H motherboard.



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jan 21, 2015)

What is the maximum motherboard size compatible with cooler master elite 361 cabinet?

The specifications says that it would support an ATX motherboard. But, the dealer told me that it won't be compatible with Gigabyte H97 D3H motherboard. 

He told me that the brands themselves don't know the technicalities. And do mess up with the specs. Even if it's mentioned that the case supports ATX motherboard doesn't mean that it would support ATX gigabyte H97 D3H motherboard.

I want to know whether it's true or not?
I wanted to go with this case because it is supposed to be the smallest case that can support a full ATX motherboard.

I really want your help on this guys. I want to buy the case ASAP. But after talking to dealer I am worried for purchasing that cabinet. Is there anyone who can clarify the above points. Also, if that case won't support this motherboard than what's the smallest case that can support it.

Links to specs:
Gigabyte H97 D3H:
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H97-D3H (rev. 1.0)
(motherboard size: ATX Form Factor; 30.5cm x 21.4cm)

Cooler master elite 361:
Cooler Master: Elite 361


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jan 22, 2015)

Anyone guys?


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2015)

The dealer is lying. Gigabyte and CM both maintains some sort of standard so if the motherboard is ATX and the cabinet supports ATX motherbords there should not be any issue.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jan 22, 2015)

topgear said:


> The dealer is lying. Gigabyte and CM both maintains some sort of standard so if the motherboard is ATX and the cabinet supports ATX motherbords there should not be any issue.



Yes, the specifications on cooler master does indicate that it supports an ATX motherboard. But, Is it true that atx standard is different for different brands like there are actually so many motherboards that actually have different atx sizes. As such that makes some or many motherboards incompatible. Is it something I should worry about before I order cm elite 361?

And can you confirm with reasonable confidence that a Gigabyte 'H97 D3H' would fit that case?

The dealer have told me that he can get the cooler master case arranged for me. But, he won't be responsible if that motherboard won't fit the case. Which means I would have to keep the case for myself and it won't be returned.
Also, please suggest to me, is there anyone from cooler master on the forum or otherwise who I might need to consult or should I go for it according to you?
I am asking this from you as you are an old and reliable member on this forum.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2015)

Any *ATX* motherboard should fit just fine into that cabinet. The motherboard is 12.00787in * 8.425197in and acc. to atx specification a motherboard should be 12.008in * 9.6063in. So the motherboard is a little smaller than standard atx standard. Cabinets has a little more headroom for housing motherboard. If you need more proof then here's a screenshot :

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-fZGD9oTpE44/UPbr2ZedOaI/AAAAAAAAA-M/_oBJJ6WFaPs/s1600/IMG_3214.jpg

In here CM ELite 361 is housing a biostar TPower 145 motherboard TPower I45 :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR which is 12.00787in * 9.606299in.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jan 24, 2015)

topgear said:


> Any *ATX* motherboard should fit just fine into that cabinet. The motherboard is 12.00787in * 8.425197in and acc. to atx specification a motherboard should be 12.008in * 9.6063in. So the motherboard is a little smaller than standard atx standard. Cabinets has a little more headroom for housing motherboard. If you need more proof then here's a screenshot :
> 
> *2.bp.blogspot.com/-fZGD9oTpE44/UPbr2ZedOaI/AAAAAAAAA-M/_oBJJ6WFaPs/s1600/IMG_3214.jpg
> 
> In here CM ELite 361 is housing a biostar TPower 145 motherboard TPower I45 :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR which is 12.00787in * 9.606299in.



Thanks a lot topgear. That's the kind of proof I was searching for. I will now order the board and case ASAP.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2015)

You're welcome.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello  [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION], if you are still following this thread. I have one more query to make regarding the Ram. I am getting kingston hyperx fury blu 1800 mhz 4gb and 1600mhz module at about the same price. Link to ram:
Kingston Hyperx Ddr3 4 Gb Pc Ram - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com 

Now, I know that the one rated at 1800mhz is from a better bin as according to reviews it can be overclocked to 2100mhz whitout any problem if need arise.

My problem is whether gigabyte h97 d3h motherboard would support this ram or not. I know that it would run at 1600mhz and not 1800mhz. But, still I would like to get better silicon at the same price level.

So, would 1800mhz ram be compatiable with this motherboard?
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H97-D3H (rev. 1.0)


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jan 31, 2015)

topgear said:


> You're welcome.


Quoting


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 1, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Hello   @topgear , if you are still following this thread. I have one more query to make regarding the Ram. I am getting kingston hyperx fury blu 1800 mhz 4gb and 1600mhz module at about the same price. Link to ram:
> Kingston Hyperx Ddr3 4 Gb Pc Ram - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
> 
> Now, I know that the one rated at 1800mhz is from a better bin as according to reviews it can be overclocked to 2100mhz whitout any problem if need arise.
> ...



The 1800 MHz RAM would automatically slow down to 1600 MHz. No need to worry about compatibility.


----------

